# just a detail of a vintage one



## morency (Apr 25, 2002)

golden glance


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

your photo looks really dark so I photoshocked it a little bit.

francois


----------



## EYT (Apr 15, 2002)

*Show me the whole bike, please....*

I love vintage colnago, let me see.


----------

